# Artest for Odom



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Over in the Laker camp, we've been discussing a possible trade:

To Lakers: 
Jonathan Bender
Ron Artest
Austin Croshere

To Pacers:
Lamar Odom
Devean George
Slava Medvedenko

If I were Larry Bird I dont' know if I'd do this deal. But since I'm a Lakers fan and huge Artest fan I personally would love for this deal to go through. I would even ship LO and Butler for Artest. What do the Pacer fans think about this?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm guessing that we don't care much for trading our bad contracts since we're already a great team and don't need Free Agents. I'd give a definate NO from Indiana's side. Artest is no doubt our best player and Croshere and Pollard, though they are overpaid, are championship-caliber role players. Not to mention what we get back: Devean "I suck" George, and Slava "Bigger Primoz" Medvedenko.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I've always been a huge LO fan, but I wouldnt give up Ron to get him. Even with LO and Butler, Artest is a one of a kind player who I just wouldnt want to trade unless its completley lopsided.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

No way in hell would I want george and medvedenko. That's a definite no from Indiana.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

Lakers Own said:


> Over in the Laker camp, we've been discussing a possible trade:
> 
> To Lakers:
> Jonathan Bender
> ...


 :greatjob: 

As a Heat fan, I'd say dooo it! As a basketball fan, I'd say the Lakers camp needs to roast some marshmellows to go along with that ganja. Munchies man... munchies.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Could you imagine Kobe and Artest on the same team? That would be funny.....Ron wouldnt be afraid to call out Kobe that is for sure....But no, that is not a good trade on our part.....I dont see Artest going anywhere anyways.....


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

Pacers should never trade away artest for odom considering it was just last year with artest, jermaine, jackson, tinsley and reggie that they had the best record that year with 61 wins. Next year artest will be back and all their players will be healthy so they could have another 60 win year.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I like Lamar Odom, but seriously, giving up Ron Artest to get him? Croshere is as valuable to a team then George is, George can hit the big shots though. Bender still has potential. No way will Larry Bird make a deal like this to hurt the club.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I love Lamar Odom too, but from a Pacers perspective you dont even think of doing this trade.

Sure Odom is a hell of a talent, but Indiana is a defensive, gritty team, and there is no better player for that system than Artest. 

Yes, Artest has had some problems, but so has Odom, so you can't use that as an excuse for shipping off Artest for LO.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

As everyone here knows Im not a big Artest fan, but even I wouldnt pull the trigger on that trade, It would be nice to unload that rediculous contract of Crosheres' though. Just not worth it for basically Odom.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Bobot said:


> Pacers should never trade away artest for odom considering it was just last year with artest, jermaine, jackson, tinsley and reggie that they had the best record that year with 61 wins. Next year artest will be back and all their players will be healthy so they could have another 60 win year.


They didn't have Jackson, they had Al Harrington.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

So Artest's value isn't decreased by his history of having attitude problems?
(Nobody forgot.)


----------



## Cirrhosis (Nov 22, 2004)

Attitude problem or not, Ron Artest is an all-star starter. No way is that a fair trade.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Gripni said:


> So Artest's value isn't decreased by his history of having attitude problems?
> (Nobody forgot.)


Well, hopefully a season long suspension and one of the largest losses in money in American sports history will have a positive effect on his attitude.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

So the consensus from Pacer fans is that Bird will not deal Artest? If there was to be a deal, what sort of package would Artest yield?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MPK said:


> So the consensus from Pacer fans is that Bird will not deal Artest? If there was to be a deal, what sort of package would Artest yield?


Bird would most likely want a superstar G/F like Tracy McGrady or Kobe Bryant. A deal for McGrady was talked about last summer.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Bird would most likely want a superstar G/F like Tracy McGrady or Kobe Bryant. A deal for McGrady was talked about last summer.


Yeah, I remember there was one day over the summer where I really thought T-Mac was gonna be a Pacer. I don't see any deals happening though. Artest is an untouchable.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Yeah, I remember there was one day over the summer where I really thought T-Mac was gonna be a Pacer. I don't see any deals happening though. Artest is an untouchable.


What was the proposed deal for T-Mac?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MPK said:


> What was the proposed deal for T-Mac?



I'm pretty sure it was reported to be a straight up deal.


----------



## Cirrhosis (Nov 22, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> I'm pretty sure it was reported to be a straight up deal.



The contracts wouldn't match up. I believe the Pacers were trying to package Ron Artest, Al Harrington, and possibly another player/picks/cash for Tracy McGrady and possibly another player/picks/cash.

But it fell through because the Magic refused to agree to any deal that didn't include Jamaal Tinsley.


----------

